# Marriott Koolina 1bedroom april 19-26 2015



## frank808

I havea 1br unit at Marriott Koolina for rent.  This was for some relatives that had to cancell.  Great unit at a great resort for $700 for the whole week.  This is less than half this years maintenance fee for the 2br unit.  You get a full kitchen and washer and dryer in unit.  Compare this to the $2000 plus if booking through marriott. Please PM me if interested.  Thank you


----------



## Lazarescu

Is it ocean front unit?


----------



## frank808

No oceanfront designation at mko.  The units only have a mountain view or oceanview designation.  It will be luck of the draw to get the few prime units in the Naia tower that are ocean view that would be considered oceanfront by many.


----------



## cgingrich

Do you still have this?  

Are we able to switch dates for April 4th or april 6 ?


----------



## DeniseM

cgingrich said:


> Do you still have this?
> 
> Are we able to switch dates for April 4th or april 6 ?



Per first post:





> Please PM me if interested. Thank you


----------



## cgingrich

DeniseM said:


> Per first post:



Hi Denise, 
ive emailed you.
thx.


----------



## cgingrich

frank808 said:


> I havea 1br unit at Marriott Koolina for rent.  This was for some relatives that had to cancell.  Great unit at a great resort for $700 for the whole week.  This is less than half this years maintenance fee for the 2br unit.  You get a full kitchen and washer and dryer in unit.  Compare this to the $2000 plus if booking through marriott. Please PM me if interested.  Thank you



Hi there, 
Is this still available.  I've sent you a pm.

Mahalo!


----------



## frank808

Thanks to everyone for looking but unit is gone.


----------



## LAX Mom

Generous offer! Glad someone can use it!


----------

